# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Những nguyên nhân gây chậm máy tính và cách khắc phục

## seobookin

Sau một thời gian sử dụng và “vọc vạch”, chậm chạp là điều khó tránh khỏi ở chiếc máy tính của bạn. Vậy nguyên nhân nào gây nên hiện tượng này? Chúng ta hãy cùng điểm qua một số nguyên nhân chính sau đây.


*Có quá nhiều thành phần khởi động cùng Windows*
Có thể bạn không biết rằng khi cài đặt một số ứng dụng phần mềm, nó sẽ tự thêm vào menu khởi động của hệ điều hành vài thành phần “nhỏ” và làm cho thời gian khởi động của máy tính bị kéo dài thêm.


Do đó, đôi khi bạn nên kiểm tra lại danh sách các tiến trình khởi động cùng Windows để loại bỏ bớt các thành phần không mong muốn.
*Ổ đĩa bị phân mảnh*
Nếu bạn thường xuyên truy xuất dữ liệu từ ổ đĩa, rất có thể ổ đĩa của bạn đã bị phân mảnh, mà phân mảnh cũng là một nguyên nhân phổ biến cho việc máy tính trở nên chậm chạp.


Vì lí do đó nên bạn cũng nên thường xuyên kiểm tra tình trạng phân mảnh của ổ đĩa để khắc phục kịp thời bằng cách truy cập menu Start > Computer, click chuột phải vào ổ C, chọn Properties > Tools > Defragment Now và thực hiện các bước theo hướng dẫn.
*Có quá nhiều dữ liệu “rác”*
Dữ liệu “rác” hay tập tin tạm được tạo ra trong quá trình người dùng sử dụng các ứng dụng và trình duyệt trong hệ điều hành nhằm giúp cho quá trình truy cập hay sử dụng sau được nhanh hơn. Tuy nhiên, những dữ liệu “rác” này theo thời gian sẽ dần chiếm dụng ổ cứng, và đến khi ổ cứng bị lấn chiếm quá nhiều thì hiệu năng của nó sẽ giảm đi một cách rõ rệt.


Cách tốt nhất để giải quyết vấn đề này là bạn nên thường xuyên tiến hành việc dọn dẹp bằng cách xóa thủ công hoặc sử dụng một ứng dụng dọn rác chuyên nghiệp như CCleaner.
*Pagefile bị cấu hình sai*
Pagefile là một tập tin trên ổ cứng, được Windows sử dụng làm bộ nhớ ảo để lưu trữ các chương trình và dữ liệu, khi bộ nhớ RAM không đủ chỗ chứa. Do đó, nếu bị cấu hình sai, máy tính có thể sẽ hoạt động chậm hoặc thỉnh thoảng hiện thông báo lỗi.


Vì thế bạn nên tiến hành kiểm và cấu hình lại Pagefile nếu nhận thấy nó đã bị bị cấu hình sai bằng cách truy cập menu Start, nhấn phải chuột vào Computer, chọn Properties. Tiếp theo vào Advanced > Settings > Performance > Advanced. Trong phần Virtual Memory, bạn nhấn vào nút Change và thay đổi kích thước Page File sao cho lớn hơn lượng RAM trong máy bạn.
*Registry bị hỏng*
Giống như các thành phần khác của hệ điều hành, có lúc nó cũng sẽ gặp lỗi hay bị quá tải, phát sinh các vấn đề như máy khởi động chậm, hoạt động kém ổn định hay không thể khôi phục trở lại từ chế độ Sleep hay Standby.


Để giải quyết vấn đề này, bạn có thể sử dụng CCleaner để khắc phục các vấn đề liên quan đến registry.
*Kết nối mạng có vấn đề*
Nghe có vẻ khó tin nhưng tốc độ kết nối mạng cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng đến hiệu năng của máy tính. Nếu bạn đang tải một tập tin có dung lượng lớn hay sử dụng các ứng dụng lưu trữ đám mây hoặc một chương trình điều khiển máy tính từ xa, thì mạng chậm sẽ là nguyên nhân cộng hưởng gây chậm máy.
Do đó, bạn nên kiểm tra lại tốc độ mạng bằng cách ping đến các trang web phổ biến qua cửa sổ dòng lệnh CMD, hoặc truy cập một trang web chuyên kiểm tra tốc độ Internet như Speedtest.net. Nếu vẫn chưa cải thiện, bạn nên thực hiện các biện pháp như thay dây mạng, chọn một mạng Wi-Fi ổn định nhất trong danh sách mà máy dò được, kiểm tra cấu hình của router..
*Virus và phần mềm diệt virus*


Virus thì chúng ta có thể hiểu nhưng phần mềm diệt virus thì sao? Dù cần thiết nhưng đôi khi chúng cũng chính là thủ phạm gây chậm máy vì tiêu tốn quá nhiều tài nguyên hệ thống.
Do đó, bạn nên kiểm tra lại tình trạng của nó nếu chiếm dụng quá nhiều Ram và CPU, bạn hãy tạm thời tắt chúng đi, hoặc nếu tình trạng chậm mãy thường xuyên, hãy gỡ bỏ chúng khỏi máy tính và tìm một phần mềm bảo mật khác nhẹ nhàng hơn.
*Vấn đề phần cứng*
Nếu bạn đang sở hữu một chiếc máy tính có các linh kiện đã quá lỗi thời so với yêu cầu của các ứng dụng phần mềm hiện tại thì việc chậm chạp khi khởi chạy các ứng dụng là việc dễ hiểu. Do đó, việc đổi cũ, thay mới linh kiện là nhu cầu cần thiết.
*Máy quá nóng*
Việc không thường xuyên vệ sinh máy tính khiến các linh kiện quan trọng bên trong như vi xử lí, card đồ họa hay bo mạch chủ không được tản nhiệt và phải hoạt động ở nhiệt độ cao cũng là nguyên nhân chủ yếu gây nên tình trạng giảm hiệu suất máy tính.


Do vậy, vệ sinh máy tính là việc làm cần thiết và thường xuyên. Nếu chưa rành lắm trong việc tháo và vệ sinh, hãy mang ra các cửa hàng máy tính để nhờ họ bảo dưỡng ít nhất 6 tháng một lần. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên chú ý đến việc đặt máy ở những nơi thoáng mát, ít bụi và tránh nghẽn đường thoát khí của máy.
*>> Khảo sát nhanh trước khi nâng cấp RAM*

----------

